
Microsoft Sells U.S. Defense Dept. On Windows 10 - USNetizen
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2016/02/17/microsoft-sells-u-s-defense-dept-on-windows-10/?mod=trending_now_3
======
Someone1234
Windows 10 adds a lot of value to the DoD. Better 2F authentication, better
biometrics, stronger centralised control (e.g. Device Guard, all this[0]),
VBS[1], and all of the improvements they missed in 8 & 8.1 (e.g. secure boot,
improved Bitlocker, improved GPO/AD integration, improved security focused
compiler technology, etc).

Plus the Enterprise LTSB branch is almost DESIGNED for the DoD (in fact I'd
put money on governments being the primary target for even having a LTSB
branch).

A lot of the complaints/criticism of Windows 10 doesn't apply to the LTSB as
it has most of Microsoft's services stripped out from the get-go.

[0]
[https://blogs.windows.com/business/2014/10/22/windows-10-sec...](https://blogs.windows.com/business/2014/10/22/windows-10-security-
and-identity-protection-for-the-modern-world/)

[1] [https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/mt601297(v=vs.85...](https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/mt601297\(v=vs.85\).aspx)

